# gizmo persian kitty



## tigress44wm (Jan 17, 2009)

here is gizmo my new cute faced persian he is 8 weeks old , and what a titty baby he is


----------



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

awwwwww soo soo cute, look at his eyes they are gorgeous


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

aww he's tiny and gorgeous!!!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Such a cutie...lovely pic.


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Very cute photos. I really like the name gizmo. She looks so fluffy too.


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahh Gizmo is just gorgeous


----------



## dollydaydream (Sep 19, 2009)

Oooooo so cute & fuzzy!!!!


----------



## bexsn2kids (Sep 11, 2009)

awww soo cute look at that little face


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

What an angelic face.

And beautiful eyes.


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

i want him, hes a real cutie xx


----------



## EmilyMarie (Aug 25, 2009)

Awh, so sweet.
Congrats on your new kitty! He's going to grow into a big, beautiful ball of fur!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

aaw he's gorgeous


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Very nice and love the name but then I would wouldn't I.:lol:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

how gorgeous is he, beautiful,xx


----------

